# Griggs Dam!! Warning!!



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Just want to let everyone know that during our tournament at Griggs Dam this morning someone broke in to a couple of trucks. They punched the lock from what I could see. So don't leave anything of any value in your trucks/cars!! It was reported so hope the city can watch it a little closer.

GarryS


----------



## Booosh (Jun 2, 2006)

I HATE THIEVES

I work hard for what I have and I don't want someone else taking it. There has got to be something we can do to stop this. Hoover boat ramps seem to have break-ins once a month at least.


----------



## Joyo (Dec 30, 2007)

Was going to fish tourn today, overslept. I got there around 8:15 drove around the lot, decided to launch at other ramp. Did notice quite a few people on bank around where fish are released after weigh in. other than that no one was around at that time


----------



## pipes530 (Apr 17, 2009)

Jimmi Jammer. Look at their website. Best $46 I ever spent after they broke into my F-250 truck.


----------



## ilovetofish (Feb 5, 2010)

Booosh said:


> I HATE THIEVES
> 
> I work hard for what I have and I don't want someone else taking it. There has got to be something we can do to stop this. Hoover boat ramps seem to have break-ins once a month at least.


next time put some valuables in the trucks where they can be clearly seen, then have someone not in the tourney watch from a distance with binoculars --when thiefs strike call cops and follow thieves until cops get them,other than that mount a camera somewhere--yes i hate theives too.....


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

ilovetofish said:


> next time put some valuables in the trucks where they can be clearly seen, then have someone not in the tourney watch from a distance with binoculars --when thiefs strike call cops and follow thieves until cops get them,other than that mount a camera somewhere--yes i hate theives too.....


they need to beef up security and patrol the area or something....where i enjoy a good thief bashing, taking matters into your own hands with some good old fashioned vigilantism could end up bad


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

pipes530 said:


> Jimmi Jammer. Look at their website. Best $46 I ever spent after they broke into my F-250 truck.


reading about this, and this is EXACTLY how they broke into my truck a few years ago....will be looking into this if i ever put any electronics back in it lol


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Silent Mike said:


> they need to beef up security and patrol the area or something....where i enjoy a good thief bashing, taking matters into your own hands with some good old fashioned vigilantism could end up bad


They have a police station at Griggs, Columbus Police Marine Patrol. Maybe you should talk to them.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

Mushijobah said:


> They have a police station at Griggs, Columbus Police Marine Patrol. Maybe you should talk to them.


haha which is so puzzling as to why a thief would chose that ramp to burgle


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

they should set up a bait car


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

No need to make negative comments about the Police at Griggs. The staff there was cut to 3 officers, 1 each shift. Thanks to the new police Chief for her plan to make the City safe. These guys have to not only patrol the water, watch the streets around Griggs, they try to watch the cars parked there. Call the City's hot line and complain about these cuts. Maybe this will help us get a few more officers back. WE DID call the police and they DID stop by. They are pretty sure it is young kids ( teens) trying to find anything they can take quick, that they can sell for drugs.We don't think they got into any vehicles, just pryed an punched a few locks.. The ones they tried were all Fords. We'll try ( legally) to catch them or at least let them know we are watching. No one hates a thief anymore than we do.


----------



## Big Chief201 (Aug 13, 2010)

Man that really stinks, thanks for the heads up. I'm always afraid of leaving stuff in my truck while I'm out fishing. I'm half tempted to start taking everything out and leaving it unlocked so I dont have to deal with a broken window or a punched in lock, but my luck they'd break the window anyways.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I don't lock my doors or leave anything in my car, but these jerks still get in there. Door and glovebox were both found open this morning.. And this is out front of my house.. I'm getting some cameras..


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

DaleM said:


> They are pretty sure it is young kids ( teens) trying to find anything they can take quick


I was talking about this with Derek last night as we were loading up our gear and personally I don't think it was just random kids looking to cause trouble. Usually those kids look for un-locked vehicles to enter and don't bother breaking anything (or possessing criminal tools for that matter). Personally I think someone shady spotted all the trucks while down there for another reason (fishing, picknicking, passing through) and decided to come back and target them a few weeks later. If this is the case expect it to happen again, best defense is not to leave a thing in your car.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Big Chief201 said:


> Man that really stinks, thanks for the heads up. I'm always afraid of leaving stuff in my truck while I'm out fishing. I'm half tempted to start taking everything out and leaving it unlocked so I dont have to deal with a broken window or a punched in lock, but my luck they'd break the window anyways.


Don't leave anything in your car period. I can't tell you how many times guys on here have had gear stolen out of there car while fishing. I NEVER leave anything of potential value in sight, if something looks valuable put it in the trunk. If you can't put it in the trunk take it with you. For the most part thieves won't damage your car unless they are almost absolutely certain they will get something of value.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

personally, i doubt its young kids looking for quick stuff, but id hate to use the term 'professionals'....but its probably some people that are used to this kind of break in and have knowledge that the cars at the ramp are people in boats that wont be back for a while....and if they do come back--they are easily spotted when they're idling approaching the ramps.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

DaleM said:


> No need to make negative comments about the Police at Griggs. The staff there was cut to 3 officers, 1 each shift. Thanks to the new police Chief for her plan to make the City safe. These guys have to not only patrol the water, watch the streets around Griggs, they try to watch the cars parked there. Call the City's hot line and complain about these cuts. Maybe this will help us get a few more officers back. WE DID call the police and they DID stop by. They are pretty sure it is young kids ( teens) trying to find anything they can take quick, that they can sell for drugs.We don't think they got into any vehicles, just pryed an punched a few locks.. The ones they tried were all Fords. We'll try ( legally) to catch them or at least let them know we are watching. No one hates a thief anymore than we do.


No one made any negative comments, im sure they are doing their best.....just ballsy thieves to rob aramp near a police station


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

acklac7 
the cops are pretty sure it is teens not kids. If it was " professionals they would have been in the vehicles, The damage to all the cars was caused by them trying to pry the door handle or lock plate off. Pros would be in the cars and gone in less than a minute. 
As for someone seeing the vehicles and coming back at a different date, that's way off base. There are cars there everyday and every weekend. Any day someone wants to check vehicles they can expect a lot full. From what we saw and the police saw it was most likely someone ( teens as the police said) looking for something to grab quickly. 
Will it happen again-- you can bet on it. I had my truck broken into 15 years ago and another vehicle broke into at Griggs about 10 year ago. I just set the alarm and don't leave anything in mine anymore.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

What about the people parking in the COTA park-and-ride spaces, are they getting hit, too?


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Silent Mike said:


> haha which is so puzzling as to why a thief would chose that ramp to burgle


they probly ROLLED ONE SMOKED ONE....LOL gotta luv them dopers..


----------



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

All they get is a slap on the wrist anyway. If they would face a real punishment maybe that would prevent some of these worthless individuals from being lazy and taking other peoples stuff. On another note, I frequently visit craigs list and see articles saying cleaning out the garage or random fishing gear they just dont want. Keep an eye out there. I've see a few recently that had newer looking items that could not have been just laying around. My bet they were pieces that were stolen and just trying to sell. A brand new $200 swivel boat chair for 25 bucks, tackle boxes with a few hundred $$ in nice lures for $35 other items that just don't make since. I was thinking about calling on a few and asking a few questions. Some people might just not know what they have but they had way to much stuff to be selling on the up and up.


----------

